# Breeding Silver Bengals...



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

So what am I looking for in a stud to keep it silver or to have nice quality kittens be them brown, black or silver(un tarnished) with nice coats and colours?

do i need to breed with a darker silver or a lighter silver or a brown with a silver parent? or can i breed with a black bengal? or a darker brown one? or a snow??

I think Erbsli has a little bit of tarnish on her but nice markings and a light background. but i could be wrong i've only seen photos of her. her tarnish looks to be on her face, neck, back bone area and maybe on her legs but very light... am i correct in calling the rusty or peachy colour tarnish?

i'm so confused... lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry mate I wouldn't know where to start with regards to Bengals. There seem to be so many different colours and patterns about. I love the Blue Bengals.  I adore looking at them at shows but know they are not the cat for me. We do have a few Bengal Breeders on this Forum so hopefully they can be of more help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

What do u mean, you've only seen pic's of her do you not have her yet? x


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> What do u mean, you've only seen pic's of her do you not have her yet? x


we're picking her up next weekend. we're away this weekend camping and thought she would be happier with her play mates at Dollycats until we return.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> we're picking her up next weekend. we're away this weekend camping and thought she would be happier with her play mates at Dollycats until we return.


Oh ok it threw me a bit thats all 
How old is she at the min hun? I only ask as will she change as she gets older as in she may not be breeding quality.
Dont get me wrong im not saying she's not breeding quality im just curious if you can tell how good she is if she's still a kitten?x


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Steph have you not actually viewed the Bengal girl you will be getting?*%


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Isn't tarnishing in silvers something to do with an incomplete expression of the inhibitor gene that turns the coat silver  You need to talk to someone who specialises in silver.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Oh ok it threw me a bit thats all
> How old is she at the min hun? I only ask as will she change as she gets older as in she may not be breeding quality.
> Dont get me wrong im not saying she's not breeding quality im just curious if you can tell how good she is if she's still a kitten?x


she better be breeding quality!!! i'm paying for her to be breeding quality! i don't think Nicola and Douglas at Dollycats would sell me a breeding queen if she wasn't breed able.  She's 10 mths 25 Nov was her birth date i believe. I can post some photos!  gimme a minute to find them hehe


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Steph have you not actually viewed the Bengal girl you will be getting?*%


seen her in photos and going down there next weekend to hopefully bring her home!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Isn't tarnishing in silvers something to do with an incomplete expression of the inhibitor gene that turns the coat silver  You need to talk to someone who specialises in silver.


That is correct.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Isn't tarnishing in silvers something to do with an incomplete expression of the inhibitor gene that turns the coat silver  You need to talk to someone who specialises in silver.


yes i'm confused too lol hence my post!! haha


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

She is lovely and 4 days younger than my oriental girl. I want her


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> yes i'm confused too lol hence my post!! haha


 Its not really confusing its a fact, what I suspect is harder to explain, if at all, is why and when it appears. If its random, then it doesn't matter what stud you use you have the same chance of it occurring in any resulting offspring. If it is hereditary or less likely to occur if you have a mating homozygous (if thats the right word, I get that confused) for silver then that will make the choice of stud easier.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

She is lovely, there is such a variation in silvers too, she is a lovely example of a pale silver she will have some lovely babies. My Darwin is much darker with more black.
I think that is why I love the silvers so much there can be such a variation in colour.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

There is a great section on Glitterglam website if you click through to the silver pages it gives a really comprehensive explanation on there.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Is the breeder that you are getting your girl from going to give you any advice as to a suitable stud for her? Most breeders should be willing to mentor people that are new to breeding.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I think mentoring is the best, when you start breeding. I had my cats 4 years, gaining as much info as I could about the breed,(I don't think we ever stop learning though) before even considering getting breeding ones. In the meantime I went to shows, met breeders and found out as much as I could before getting the right girls.*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I have met Ersbli in person & there is no problem with her quality regarding being a breeding queen. She is rosetted & if she had still been available when I went to see her & her litter sister I may well have reserved her 

Tarnish can be a problem in silver's but it does clears as they get older.

Regarding stud regardless of what colour you choose he should be of excellent type.
If you want snow or marble both the stud & queen need to carry.

Ersbli's dad carries both snow & marble.

Choosing a highly 'rufus' stud may increase your chances of tarnish so it's suggested that if you use a brown stud you use a lighter coated one.

As said in another post it's not difficult to find a stud it depends how far you are prepared to travel.
Going to a show is a great place to meet potential stud owners & of course for them to meet you


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> I have met Ersbli in person & there is no problem with her quality regarding being a breeding queen. She is rosetted & if she had still been available when I went to see her & her litter sister I may well have reserved her
> 
> Tarnish can be a problem in silver's but it does clears as they get older.
> 
> ...


Thank you! you have all be very helpful I'm really looking forward to this wonderful thing.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> Is the breeder that you are getting your girl from going to give you any advice as to a suitable stud for her? Most breeders should be willing to mentor people that are new to breeding.


Umm. Yes. That breeder is me, and of course we offer mentoring and advice.
I would advise that Erbsli only go to a silver boy.
That's advice well heeded for anyone that wants a silver programme - try to avoid putting a silver girl with a brown boy because you're much less likely to get clear coated silvers.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Umm. Yes. That breeder is me, and of course we offer mentoring and advice.
> I would advise that Erbsli only go to a silver boy.
> That's advice well heeded for anyone that wants a silver programme - try to avoid putting a silver girl with a brown boy because you're much less likely to get clear coated silvers.


Thats the philosophy I use in breeding my Chinchilla Persians, silver to silver. All my lines are silver or shaded silver right down the lines and will remain so while Im breeding and Ive never produced one with tarnishing to date. 
The chins that have been outcrossed to golden persians have been known to throw back silvers with tarnishing.

There are very few solid silver lines left now.


----------

